# Unhappy betta :( please help



## angvalanche

So i have a 15 gallon tank with 3 male guppies, 4 neons, and a corydora. I have a few snails and 3 live plants. I thought it would be great to add a male betta to the tank. I guess i had some wishful thinking that the betta and guppies would get along. The betta seemed to chase the guppies around like a shark. He also did not do so well with the filter because of the current and he got stuck to the filter hose a few times because of its suction. 

So, because of this i moved him into a 5 gallon fish bowl. It's a perfectly round bowl and i think it's stressing him out. He keeps swimming against the glass as if he's trying to get out. I'm not sure what to do.. 

I'm thinking of trying a home-made filter baffle to help with the current in my 15 gallon tank. But what about the filter and it's strong suction? What can i do to ensure my betta doesn't get stuck to it again? If putting him in my 15 gallon is a bad idea, should i change his bowl to one of those bowls with the flat edges? Maybe the light is bouncing around the bowl in an awkward way and stressing him out. Any suggestions would be fantastic!!


----------



## jbrown5217

Well first off your betta will chase those guppies. They are an aggressive fish already and the long fins and bright colors do not help that. I suggest getting a separate tank set up for him with a filter and a heater. or you can put a filter on your bowl if it will hold it.


----------



## navigator black

The Betta sees long fins, and to him, that's a challenge. Fancy guppies look too much like him for him to accept that, ever.
He's dragging around all that extra finnage human fishbreeders chose to put on him because it's pretty, and that's a terrible handicap in life. A wild Betta has short fins and swims like a rocket. 
He'll never be able to handle a current - long-finned bettas (and other fish) in currents live shortened lives as they burn out pretty fast. He's a stagnant to very slow moving water fish, and that can't change.
The bowl probably reflects his image, and he wants to fight that other betta he gets glimpses of. In flat glass he won't get the mirror effect, and he'll calm down. 
I don't think there's much you can do to return him to the tank, although a sponge on the filter intake should allow him to steer clear of the suction. You can try.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!

Both Nav and Jon made excellent points.The way people have over bred the splendens makes for the long finnage which is,as mentioned,a handicap.

I personally suggest a nice planted tank for your friend.They love to seek refuge in the plants and it helps look more natural.I also suggest a filter because while the water they come from may be stagnant in spots they will benefit from filtration as will any fish.A heater will help too,I keep my boys and girls set to a constant 84.Good luck with the little guy,I am sure you can make him happy!


----------



## angvalanche

Thanks for your help everyone! I moved him to a 5 Gallon fish bowl with a flat front and back. I've added some soft fake plants for him to hide in. Now that i've moved him to the new tank he's starting to eat. Hopefully he'll regain some colour now that he's eating. I bought him from the petstore because he was pale looking and i wanted to revive him back to perfect health


----------



## jbrown5217

You are well on your way to doing so. In a bowl you are going to need to provide wc constantly (every 2 days or so) as it will get dirty with no filtration. And bev is our betta expert here so getting a heater and setting it to 84 is to your advantage .


----------



## angvalanche

I have a water vacuum/syphon thing that i can use to drain the water without stressing him out. Should i do a 50% change? Or a 25% change if i'm doing it every 2 days?


----------



## paisley

I have a 10G tank cycling and was planning on moving my betta into it once it's ready. It has an Aqueon filter 10, my question is will I have to worry about the betta getting stuck to the filter?? I had no idea and am worried now!??!?
P


----------



## majerah1

If he is healthy he shouldnt get caught by the intake,but you can get a piece of sponge to go over the intake tube,if it worries you.


----------

